# Punk double pedal...



## bifurcation (Sep 12, 2019)

I was just reading the "two pedals in one enclosure" thread where Nostradoomus mentioned that the Bongripper pedal was an OCD and a Rat in parallel with a fader circuit.

So, the Dookie pedal is an emulation of Billie Joe's "Pete" and "Meat" amps with a fader circuit between them (if I understand it correctly "Pete" is a brighter, less distorted overdrive sound, and "Meat" is a darker, heavily distorted sound.

If you were going to make an cheap an easy Dookie knockoff, what two pedals would you use?

I was thinking maybe a *Little Green Scream Machin*e (Tube Screamer) and a *Muroidea Distortion* (Rat)?
Or a *Crystal Drive* (EQD Chrysalis) and a *Defouler Distortion* (Boss DF-2)?


----------



## Robert (Sep 12, 2019)

No need to speculate...   Just give me a little time.


----------



## bifurcation (Sep 12, 2019)

Robert said:


> No need to speculate...   Just give me a little time.



No rush! I was just thinking about different tone combinations.


----------



## Robert (Sep 12, 2019)

I can tell you it's a pretty "busy" circuit, but if nothing else you'll have some idea of what to shoot for.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 12, 2019)

Once I get one of them mini Life Pedals I’m going to do a Hyper Fuzz Life Pedal


----------



## bifurcation (Sep 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Once I get one of them mini Life Pedals I’m going to do a Hyper Fuzz Life Pedal



Day-um. I would doom that.


----------



## bifurcation (Sep 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Once I get one of them mini Life Pedals I’m going to do a Hyper Fuzz Life Pedal



Or maybe the Hoof Reaper Life Pedal...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 12, 2019)

Well they’re out of stock now so it’ll just have to be a Hyper Fuzz and an empty hole.


----------



## Robert (Sep 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Well they’re out of stock now so it’ll just have to be a Hyper Fuzz and an empty hole.



They'll be back shortly.   First batch was a small one because it had to be verified before I ordered a bunch of em.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 12, 2019)

Rain check on the 15% off?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 15, 2019)

Robert said:


> I can tell you it's a pretty "busy" circuit, but if nothing else you'll have some idea of what to shoot for.



MXR has a gut shot in their user manual and half of the pads are unpopulated.  I wonder what's up with that?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Nov 25, 2019)

How's that Dookie pedal coming along? *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Robert (Nov 25, 2019)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> How's that Dookie pedal coming along? *wink wink nudge nudge*



It actually got pushed aside and forgotten about in the move!   I saw a pic of one for sale today and remembered it was waiting...... somewhere....

I have a LOT of things here for a trace right now, but I'll get it back in queue.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Nov 25, 2019)

Robert said:


> It actually got pushed aside and forgotten about in the move!   I saw a pic of one for sale today and remembered it was waiting...... somewhere....
> 
> I have a LOT of things here for a trace right now, but I'll get it back in queue.


Your work is always appreciated. Cheers


----------

